# come'on guys



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

i need a little help. DIESELDUDE is driving me crazy with the snowmobiling crap. my nieghbor is canadian and is riding his sled on the redford streets. these guys need help. please discuss snowmobiling with dieseldude. i have a 97 skidoo grand touring 583. what do you ride? where do you ride. it is time to start talking sledding for you sled heads. me, it is time to start deer hutning. then steelheading, and a ride in between.     

we have ourown places near irons. we ride all over the westside of the state. lets get it going guys.  p.b.


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

come on now P.B., 
get that boat anchor out of the backyard and spray some wd-40 on it. 
from the famous quote of spongebob,



> im ready, im ready, im ready, im ready im ready, im ready im ready , im ready, im ready












come on up on wednesday, ill be there!


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

darrin, bring that thing over the night before and we can fix her up!


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

the night before is the best time to do your snowmobile repairs. the first time dieseldude and i took a trip to the u.p., i had my track out in his garage. he was freakin out. he had to leave for work at 10:30 pm that night. by 1 am i was done and riding.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

I'll be on the Betzie river trail friday morning from Beulah to Thompsonville. Lets go.


----------



## Cap'nJon (Oct 8, 2002)

I'll get some nice pic's up on this site with the digital camera for ya to drool over...Might hit Blackjack and Indianhead ski resorts to get a few of the snow bunnies too!  All the motels here on the west end are still $35 a night...anywhere ya go!
SWEET!


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

cap'njon,
just because your retired and live in the U.P. doesnt give ya the right to rub it in i hate work!

just kidding, give us a few hotel names in the area, might fly on up later this week
thanks
mike

p.s. ill be retired on day and might even end up being your neighbor


----------



## Cap'nJon (Oct 8, 2002)

D.D./Mike...Like the Keewadin casino say's...come on U.P.! 
I know what ya mean about working...I busted my tail for 25 years straight to do this, and at 41 I can say it feels good, but someone said you gotta work 35 full years in order to get your full social security bennie's so I am getting my home business started up again...It's called Travel-Da-U.P...I set people up for weekends or week long stays. Got alot of contacts, mostely Ma and Pop places, but they are the best to stay anyways...Ironwood/Bessemer isn't much of a town, but the trails are excellant...Hurley, Wis is just across town on the other side of the Montreal river...They party hard over there, but don't drive afterwards! 

Here are just a few motels...

Bingo's (He's got gas pumps and a store) 2 miles north of Wakefield 906-229-5593

Art's Evergreen motel, Bessemer, across from Blackjack Mt. ski resort on US 2 ($35 a night ) 906-663-4340

Indianhead motel (on Trail in Ironwood) 906-932-2031

SandPiper motel Ironwood 906 932-2000

Gogebic Lodge (Chalets,Bar,Restaurant) Bergland, on Lake Gogebic 906-842-3321


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

thanks cap'n,
i saved that info on the motels, and now for the pictures (i hope i can someone to make the trip with this week)


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Guys,

The last day of duck season is coming quickly this up coming weekend. After that it is all snowmobiling until the walleye start hitting in the Trenton Channel come spring time.

-Goosewa


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

heck, i havent even killed a deer yet! i was hoping some of you guys would help take the snowmobile pressure off me. getting worn out about it already!    p.b.


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

polarbear,
you know we can combine both sports, snowmobiling and muzzleloading. sounds like fun eh? get that machine out of the backyard, ill help ya get it ready


----------

